# Grumman 4.4



## Rocky riv ri (Sep 20, 2012)

just recently purchased an 83’ Grumman 4.4. I know nothing about the weight capacity or max hp. Anyone have any info on these boats?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Originally read that as a 83 foot Grumman... dang. HP? for 83 foot? cummings engine maybe. LOL


----------



## Rocky riv ri (Sep 20, 2012)

I’d have to beef up the transom a bit for that kinda power


----------



## Paul Sandherr (Jun 2, 2019)

I have one with a 9.9 it states on the coastguard sticker that max hp is 25


----------



## Rocky riv ri (Sep 20, 2012)

Did you mod it out in any way. I got the side counsel. Looking to set it up like a mini bass boat. Looking for ideas 


Paul Sandherr said:


> I have one with a 9.9 it states on the coastguard sticker that max hp is 25


----------



## Paul Sandherr (Jun 2, 2019)

Rocky riv ri said:


> Did you mod it out in any way. I got the side counsel. Looking to set it up like a mini bass boat. Looking for ideas


I plan on making a front deck for it and padding the benches with custom snap on pads


----------



## Paul Sandherr (Jun 2, 2019)

I have the side console as well, I used to use this boat as a lil kid and now that I’m older and live away it’s been sitting and I plan on cleaning it up and hitting the water.

Idk why I don’t see a lot of posts about this boat it’s sweet for the size and age.

I can’t post pictures for some reason


----------



## Rocky riv ri (Sep 20, 2012)

Paul Sandherr said:


> I have the side console as well, I used to use this boat as a lil kid and now that I’m older and live away it’s been sitting and I plan on cleaning it up and hitting the water.
> 
> Idk why I don’t see a lot of posts about this boat it’s sweet for the size and age.
> 
> I can’t post pictures for some reason


Definitely a cool boat


----------



## Paul Sandherr (Jun 2, 2019)

A8899E04-BE12-4565-995F-2ADA7354AB92




__
Paul Sandherr


__
Jun 12, 2019


__
1








Rocky riv ri said:


> Definitely a cool boat


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

that would make a cool river fishing boat.


----------

